# Spot Removal Tool - Not Working Correctly



## smartrs (Jul 30, 2014)

Lightroom 5.5.

The Spot Removal tool when in use always shows as '2 Rings' on the image.

This does not allow me to search for a correction area, it seems to select an area itself.

Is there somewhere in the setting to cure this problem?

Thanks in advance.

Srs


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 30, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!

It's working as it is supposed to. If you don't like the chosen source area, grab the ring with your mouse and move it somewhere else.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 30, 2014)

Or hold down the Command/Ctrl Key and Click to select the destination and drag to find a source you like.


----------



## smartrs (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you for your replies.

I have added en example image of what I have and what I am looking for, I hope you can see it OK.

When I click on 'Spot Removal' the right hand image example would show on default.

But now I have the image on the left and I don't know how to revert or change back to the original default setting in the right hand image.

Any help please.

Srs


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 31, 2014)

Are you saying that you always get the configuration on the left when you click on your image? That's indeed wrong. If so, try trashing your preferences file:

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...(or-Trashing-)-the-Lightroom-Preferences-file

If you have that problem just for one particular spot, you could try deleting the correction and start over. Or put your cursor in the middle of the circles and drag to separate the circles.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 31, 2014)

smartrs said:


> I have added en example image of what I have and what I am looking for, I hope you can see it OK.
> 
> When I click on 'Spot Removal' the right hand image example would show on default.


The double circle represents the cursor with the target unselected. The inner circle represents the beginning of the feather zone. The Two circles connected by an arroe represent a selected target and a selected source.
Move the cursor centering the crosshair's to a target and click the second example will appear. Now to move the source or the selected targetm move the cursor to one or the other and click to drag to a new location.


----------



## smartrs (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Everybody.

Removing the Preferences file did the trick. 

Thank you all for your help.

Srs


----------



## snerd (Aug 13, 2014)

Mine was doing the same thing........ was driving me crazy! Deleted the preferences file and all is good.


----------

